# Colt Peacemaker .22



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've had this gun for 10+ years. To the best of my knowledge, its been test fired only.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

and to think my dad had one of those when I was a kid , between me, my brother,and 3 sisters we shot the barrel out and he traded it for a ruger bearcat 22


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> and to think my dad had one of those when I was a kid , between me, my brother,and 3 sisters we shot the barrel out and he traded it for a ruger bearcat 22


Those bearcats sweet little guns too. Ive had one, got stupid and traded it off. I've got a Super Single Six I'll post some pics of sometime I got from my Uncle 13 years ago. He bought it new in the early 70s.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Test Fired only?*

Why?

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Frontier Scout*

I had the forerunner of that gun, a two-toned Frontier Scout. One of the best squirrel guns I ever had.

Bob Wright


----------

